# Tarantula Heating



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I've had nightmares in the past trying to get an optimum heat set up for my T's, I live in the North East and it tends to be pretty cold up here throughout the year, for many of us it just isn't feasible to keep a room heated to a certain temperature constantly so we have to rely on other heating methods.

I recently bought myself a spider shelf because my collection is starting to get bigger and bigger all the time and to heat my T's I use a combination of heat mats and ceramic heat lamps controlled with Habistat Thermostats fastened underneath.










Some of the vivs (the bigger ones on the top shelf) are heated by two 250w ceramic heat lamps and have Thermostat heat probes inside them to keep the individuals in the tanks (Poecilotheria Regalis, Lasiodora Parahybana) at their correct temperatures. ie I like to keep my P. Regalis at around 24-26 degrees and my L. Parahybana around 25-27 degrees

The other heated shelf where I tend to keep my Juves is heated via a heat strip and one single 150w ceramic heat lamp both of which are ran off the same Thermostat, the heat probe for this set up is just blue tacked onto the shelf and I tend to keep this shelf at around 27 degrees and all the T's on the shelf are happy enough a that temperature.

I also have a Sling shelf that is heated via a heat strip which is also ran off the same thermostat that the Juve shelf is, so all the little Slings are kept at the correct temperatures too! 

Hope you find the information here useful as if I have had this information available to me when I started out in this hobby it would've saved me a lot of bother!!!



Cheers, Chris :welcome:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

What's that like on the electric?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> What's that like on the electric?


Not bad at all actually, as when the temperatures right the thermostats turn the heat lamps and heat strips off so they dont need to be on too much to maintain the correct heat

: victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah that would be good but my place gets cold so i'm sure it would be on a lot!


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

thats the shelf that im getting well near enuth lol need more space for my Ts : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

tarantulamatt said:


> thats the shelf that im getting well near enuth lol need more space for my Ts : victory:



I got it off ebay about a fortnight ago set me back about £70 delivered, I sooooo needed it as I was drastically running out of space! :gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol i ran out of space ages ago! I have them on the bedroom floor :|


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol i ran out of space ages ago! I have them on the bedroom floor :|


I feel your pain! Lol :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I know tell me about it! I have visions of this beautiful set up where everythings within arms reach and all my spiders are locked away safe, and in great view!

In reality i have them sat out along floors, on every available desktop space! I'll even be sleeping with them soon :whistling2:


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

nice looking set up there but sorry to pick, you should really have the heat strip across the back of the enclosures to alow the spiders to burrow away from the heat if they want too


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

blades said:


> nice looking set up there but sorry to pick, you should really have the heat strip across the back of the enclosures to alow the spiders to burrow away from the heat if they want too


On the Juve set-ups I have the heat strips 1/3 underneath the enclosures and the slings heat strip is ran on a thermostat, which often isn't even on as the heat generates through the shelf from the lamps 

:whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

No matter where i put my heat mats my T's are allways clinging to the opposite side of the glass to the mat or theyll burrow down to get closer to em. its cold in the room tho so i dont really blame em. it would be nice to find a cheap efficient way to heat and humidify all of em at once. hopefully i can knock up a big cabinet and heat that with them all inside.


----------

